# Best Wheelset for under $1000?



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm sure this question has been posed a million times, but I thought I'd ask again. 

I'm looking for 700c clinchers for my CAAD9.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

We need way more info. Your weight, riding approach, terrain, what you are trying to optimize, etc.

I see that budget and I think "I can buy 3 sets of parts to build sub 1500g wheelsets with that".


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

krisdrum said:


> We need way more info. Your weight, riding approach, terrain, what you are trying to optimize, etc.
> 
> I see that budget and I think "I can buy 3 sets of parts to build sub 1500g wheelsets with that".


155lbs, long and fast over undulating (and rough) roadways. 

And I keep hearing about hand-built wheels. But who can I trust? The local bike shops can't even put my handlebars on straight, so I don't trust them to build a quality wheel for me.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Trust yourself then. The cost of entry really isn't very steep, especially if you get creative around tools and work stands. And with a minimal investment and some time reading and some patience, you'll be riding your own wheels in no time.

For your budget I can build 3 sets of Velocity A23 rims laced with standard double butted spokes to BikeHubStore's various hub offerings. You could probably even go spendier with the spokes and save a few more grams. In a 24/28 configuration, you'd be somewhere in the 1500g range. The parts of that build will cost you $300. 

Want to go even fancier, get a set of Stan's NoTubes Alpha 340 rims and shave some weight. Even with those rims you are looking at $500 in parts.

By all means, you can go drop a K on some factory pre-builts, but ask yourself what you are really gaining by doing that.


----------



## unionmade (Jun 3, 2011)

Custom all the way. Valleycyclist who's active here has a SWEET looking set of HED 2 w/ Alchemy hubs. 
I got some from Psimet, who's active on the other forums. I went with Kinlin rims and White Industry hubs (made in the USA).
For $1,000 you could even look at Carbon. 
Also check out Boyd, Williams, Soul, the guy in Texas (blanking on name), November.


----------



## unionmade (Jun 3, 2011)

Of course, I inappropriately left Zen off my list.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I like unionmades suggestion of the Whites and Kinlins. Overall, this is a pretty reasonably priced wheelset, and is well below your price cap which is always nice. Their XR270 is pretty versatile and for undulating terrain I think it's their best option.


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

If you are looking for cheap aero Flo wheels have been making some waves for under $1000. Haven't tried them myself but read nothing but great reviews. Going to pick up a set for my backup.


----------



## GA1911 (May 4, 2010)

Great buying experience and service out of Boyd Vitesse...


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Wood Devil said:


> 155lbs, long and fast over undulating (and rough) roadways.
> And I keep hearing about hand-built wheels. But who can I trust? The local bike shops can't even put my handlebars on straight, so I don't trust them to build a quality wheel for me.


Two suggestions given your criteria and comments -

BikeHubStore.com for XR 270 rims, CX-Ray spokes, 24/28 and your choice of their hubs and build them yourself. All you need is in my sig info and its links. Trust yourself. Anyone else, at LBSs, might be no better than you but just willing to take your money.

BWW Pure Race Superlight with "Podium" build (CX-Rays) for $550 -
Road - Riders 220 or less - Pure Race SuperLight 700c - Bicycle Wheel Warehouse


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Another vote for Boyd wheels.
You can call them and ask them all the questions you might have. They run a great little business.
I have personally met them both and they are just great people.


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

+1 on DIY

http://www.wheelpro.co.uk/wheelbuilding/book.php

Spend the $14 and read.....No, you won't be doing it for a living or making millions but you'll have enough info to build yourself a couple of nice wheelsets at $1000 and the satisfaction of doing it yourself. 

If you aren't a DIY type, then ya....hit up Valley, Zen or any of the other uber-talented wheelbuilders here and see what they can come of with for you. They're damned good at what they do and your budget gives you tons of options.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

Shimano Dura-Ace C24 is the best wheelset under $1k....


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*I'll bite. ..*

The Campagnolo Shamal Ultras can be had from Ribbleuk for about $870.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm currently riding Campagnolo Neutron Ultras and I like them very much. I also have a set of Torelli Ultra Lite's and they are a very nice option at $650.00. Under 1400 grams and roll great. Just stiff enough. They will work for your weight. 

I'm starting to get interested in building a set myself. Love the idea of that accomplishment. Mike T knows his stuff and has some great information of the subject within his signature.

As stated, there are some very well respected builders available that frequent our forums and I have always read great things about all of them. 

You have infinite choices. Good luck with your quest


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Wood Devil said:


> I'm sure this question has been posed a million times, but I thought I'd ask again.
> 
> I'm looking for 700c clinchers for my CAAD9.


Powertap. The power meter in the rear hub will help you follow a training plan that makes you faster.

There's also a lot going for your favorite major-brand (Campagnolo or Shimano) cup-and-cone hub laced to your choice of common rim. Both big companies coin the spoke holes and use good bearings so they're durable and last pretty much indefinitely. With the commodity rim you can be back on the road tomorrow for $40-$80 after you wear out a brake track or bend a rim in a crash.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

So I didn't seek out a nice hand built set of wheels, but I did find a rather good deal on the Shimano WH-RS80-C24-CL set -- Just about $600 shipped at JensonUSA.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Wood Devil said:


> So I didn't seek out a nice hand built set of wheels, but I did find a rather good deal on the Shimano WH-RS80-C24-CL set -- Just about $600 shipped at JensonUSA.


You cannot go wrong with this wheel for $600 new. Hand built wheels are great, but so are these. The hand built can be made exactly to your specifications regarding weight, rim depth, even color, but at 155 you don't need anything special. At this point, pick the option you feel most comfortable with, but no reason not to like the RS80, and no reason not to trust Jenson. They have done right by me on multiple occasions in the past.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Interesting. .*



kylefoo said:


> about 50mm clincher can be 1323g/set +/-50g with novatec hub, shimano.
> whose rims is only 420g/pc.


1323g. Why not 1320? Interesting significant figure. J/K.


----------



## CumbiaSTL (Aug 21, 2005)

Mike T - I tried to send you a PM but do more reading than posting and not up to 10 yet... 9 to go. Interested in your comment about building your own.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

CumbiaSTL said:


> Mike T - I tried to send you a PM but do more reading than posting and not up to 10 yet... 9 to go. Interested in your comment about building your own.


Cool.  E-mail me at t(dot)mike56(at)rocketmail(dot)com if you like. I'd be glad to talk to ya.


----------



## CumbiaSTL (Aug 21, 2005)

emailed ... thanks ... to cold to ride this am


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

unionmade said:


> Custom all the way. Valleycyclist who's active here has a SWEET looking set of HED 2 w/ Alchemy hubs.


+1 on HED C2/Alchemy Hubs.

I bought a set from ValleyCyclist...he's just 2 miles from me. Great wheels.

I've owned Enve SES3.4 Clinchers, and also own Mavic R-SYS SLR wheels, and I actually prefer the ride quality of the HED C2. They have a reasonable weight of just under 1400 grams (and with the new, lighter Alchemy ORC hub coming in the next few months will weigh even less).

The Alchemy hubs roll exceptionally smoothly.

I consider this wheelset a no-brainer for ~$1000.

I will also add that you probably can't go wrong with a set of factory Shimano wheels...either the Ultegra or Dura Ace models (personally, I wouldn't choose hand built in this case...factory is just too good). Just make sure you pick the correct hubs...whether 10s or 11s depending on your present needs for 10s or plans to upgrade to 11s.


----------



## SprinterX (May 21, 2012)

Not meaning to jack this thread but a local guy is selling this wheelset and I'm interested. Can you experienced guys offer up your thoughts on this for my 210lbs in a somewhat hilly environment. Tarmac SL3

_Rims - Kinlin XR-19 with eyelets - 20mm wide, 21mm high - 401 grams per rim. Hubs - BHS 6 pawl Hubs (Bitex - same as BOYD) Very lightweight with super smooth Enduro bearings. Fast engagement. Shimano
Spokes - Sapim Lasers 24/28 with brass nipples._

Wheels have approx. 200 miles on them and he's asking $350.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

SprinterX said:


> Not meaning to jack this thread but a local guy is selling this wheelset and I'm interested. Can you experienced guys offer up your thoughts on this for my 210lbs in a somewhat hilly environment. Tarmac SL3
> 
> _Rims - Kinlin XR-19 with eyelets - 20mm wide, 21mm high - 401 grams per rim. Hubs - BHS 6 pawl Hubs (Bitex - same as BOYD) Very lightweight with super smooth Enduro bearings. Fast engagement. Shimano
> Spokes - Sapim Lasers 24/28 with brass nipples._
> ...


IMO that rim is much too light for you even though it has a sensible number of spokes.


----------



## frankiefrijoles (Apr 25, 2012)

i want alchemy hubs desperately.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Urb said:


> If you are looking for cheap aero Flo wheels have been making some waves for under $1000. Haven't tried them myself but read nothing but great reviews. Going to pick up a set for my backup.


I have a set of Flo 90's and a front 60 ... Great wheels for the price, but are heavy. Basically Tri and TT wheels, but if you are looking for something aero to cruise on, they are worth a look.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> Powertap. The power meter in the rear hub will help you follow a training plan that makes you faster.
> 
> There's also a lot going for your favorite major-brand (Campagnolo or Shimano) cup-and-cone hub laced to your choice of common rim. Both big companies coin the spoke holes and use good bearings so they're durable and last pretty much indefinitely. With the commodity rim you can be back on the road tomorrow for $40-$80 after you wear out a brake track or bend a rim in a crash.


I'm with Drew!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I found DA C24s for under $650...

decent price, really nice wheels.


----------



## renedelbarco (Mar 28, 2010)

rearviewmirror said:


> Shimano Dura-Ace C24 is the best wheelset under $1k....


+1 on C24's. They are great wheels. Can not go wrong with them.


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

May I ask you where?


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

I recently had a set of HED Belgium C2s built up to Velocity Race hubs, 28f/32r, 3x with Wheelsmith DB14 spokes for about $600.00 and I absolutely love them. They look fantastic (to me anyway), have been perfectly true for 1000 miles so far, and are much more comfortable than my old Ultegra/OpenPro combo. I've ridden them with both 700 x 23 Vredestein Fortezza TriComps and 700 x 25 Vittorio Rubino Pro III and they are outstanding with both tires. I weigh about 180.
Couldn't tell you exactly what they weigh because I really don't care, but adding up all the pieces comes to around 1550g without the skewers. And by the way, the Velocity skewers that come with the hubs are excellent.


----------



## bashple (Jan 4, 2013)

Wood Devil said:


> I'm sure this question has been posed a million times, but I thought I'd ask again.
> 
> I'm looking for 700c clinchers for my CAAD9.


I think fulcrum racing zero is the greatest wheel.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

bashple said:


> I think fulcrum racing zero is the greatest wheel.


What's to like about proprietary spokes, rims and nipple wrenches? And why would these parts be any better than easily available and less expensive options that would perform just as well?


----------



## NorCal FNG (Dec 29, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> Two suggestions given your criteria and comments -
> 
> BikeHubStore for XR 270 rims, CX-Ray spokes, 24/28 and your choice of their hubs and build them yourself. All you need is in my sig info and its links. Trust yourself. Anyone else, at LBSs, might be no better than you but just willing to take your money.



Seeing how cheap I can build a super light set of wheels from BikeHubStore has me stoked on building my own wheels.

One question. How important are the CX-Ray spokes? The Sapim Race spokes are $0.90 each opposed to $2.95 for the CX-ray spokes. Are the $0.90 going to be OK or is there a really big advantage the costlier spokes?

Thanks


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

frankiefrijoles said:


> i want alchemy hubs desperately.


They should be releasing their new hub lineup at some point this month.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

You'll look cooler.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

NorCal FNG said:


> One question. How important are the CX-Ray spokes? The Sapim Race spokes are $0.90 each opposed to $2.95 for the CX-ray spokes. Are the $0.90 going to be OK or is there a really big advantage the costlier spokes?
> Thanks


CX-Rays are not important at all unless you want or "need" the best. They are as light as the Sapim Laser spokes that they are forged from and bit more aero. Can us mere mortals feel the difference? I can't. But there are lots of things we get that are more expensive than the basic stuff. We usually get it because we just want it. And that's ok.


----------



## biker jk (Dec 5, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> CX-Rays are not important at all unless you want or "need" the best. They are as light as the Sapim Laser spokes that they are forged from and bit more aero. Can us mere mortals feel the difference? I can't. But there are lots of things we get that are more expensive than the basic stuff. We usually get it because we just want it. And that's ok.


That's true in terms of performance but for a novice wheel builder bladed spokes are much easier to use.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

biker jk said:


> That's true in terms of performance but for a novice wheel builder bladed spokes are much easier to use.


Maybe but paying that much just so that spoke twist doesn't have to be dealt with seems a bit of a wrong reason for choosing them to me. If that's the sole reason then maybe it's best to learn how to properly build a wheel and save a couple of bucks per spoke while doing it.


----------



## Sir Rotta (May 26, 2013)

Same question guys, only i weigh 210 lbs and i ride a century every other sunday and the terrain gets rough sometimes here on north east ohio roads lol!

i want speed, climbing and durability.

what do you think?

thanks.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Sir Rotta said:


> Same question guys, only i weigh 210 lbs and i ride a century every other sunday and the terrain gets rough sometimes here on north east ohio roads lol!
> 
> i want speed, climbing and durability.
> 
> ...


I am a bigger guy too 205# and just got a set of HED Ardennes Plus CL and am running tubeless tires. GREAT comfort and these wheels are built for riders up to 250#. Talk to Shaun at the Cycling House to get a great price.

75-80psi will make those centuries a joy.


----------

